#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Print Screen Error in outlook VBA

## a1003520

Hi All

Well I have decided to build the userform in outlook and just paste it to the outlook email body..

However, I want to PrintScreen the userform and paste in the outlook email body.

The code perfectly works fine when I built it in excel vba, but did work in outlook vba.

There is a problem with using the Application.Sendkeys in outlook. (It gave an error message: Run time error 438. Object doesnt support this property or method



Can you offer any solution on how to use this command in outlook vba?

Attached is my code screenshoot

----------


## humdingaling

hmmmm




> try to avoid using SendKeys if they can, because it has a reputation for unreliability.



maybe try alternative API solution
https://wordmvp.com/FAQs/MacrosVBA/PrtSc.htm

----------

